# Forensic Photographic / Video Comparison



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Forensic Photographic / Video Comparison (FSCT 8354)

This course will focus on the technologies of comparing questioned and known objects, clothing and humans with videotaped images. The process of cataloguing class characteristics and unique characteristics in evidence will be examined. Using specialized computer software systems in a forensic lab environment, participants develop a scientific work flow involving the analysis of video evidence, criminal case report writing and courtroom presentation.

Prerequisite: FSCT 8350 or equivalent training/experience.

August 16 - 20, 2004
Mon - Fri
Vancouver, BC Canada
$850 USD
Instructor: Grant Fredericks

For further course or registration information, please contact Edwin Chan at (604) 451-7178 or email [email protected]

Forensic Science Technology
School of Computing & Academic Studies
Tel (604) 412-7539 Fax (604) 431-4516
www.bcitforensics.ca


----------

